
Bill Gates' mugshot is the fallback silhouette in Outlook 2010 - striking
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2010/09/bill-gates-staring-back-at-you-from-outlook-2010/
======
JackFr
I really doubt the editor 'just noticed this.' He must have been tipped off.

~~~
JonnieCache
It was on the front of reddit earlier today.

~~~
raldi
But the article is from 2010.

~~~
JonnieCache
Fair enough. Guess that's why it's here anyway.

They should have used his sexy reclining pose, that would make a good icon.

------
user3141592653
Well played Bill !

------
kelvin0
Wow, now that is what I call Super-powered observation!

~~~
kelvin0
Someone noticing this does not have a keen sense of observation? Please
explain how I got this wrong?

------
pp19dd
First time I've ever heard of the mugshot, and the arrest, was back in 1998.
My boss told me it was a DUI arrest, but, this is complete hearsay and I
didn't believe its certainty then just as I don't now. Where were you when you
found out?

~~~
joesmo
I can't really think of any other driving offense that would result in arrest
rather than a ticket unless it's even more serious (manslaughter) or unrelated
(drugs, guns), all of which seem much less likely than DUI.

~~~
davisr
Well, it's also known that Gates did try some drugs. From a Playboy interview
in 1994[1]:

> PLAYBOY: When you were at Harvard, did you frequent the Combat Zone, home of
> hookers, drugs and adult films?

> GATES: That's true. [Laughs] But just because I went there doesn't mean I
> engaged in everything that was going on. But I did go there. It's easy, you
> just take the subway. And it's pretty inexpensive. I ate pizza, read books
> and watched what was going on. I went to the diners.

> PLAYBOY: Ever take LSD?

> GATES: My errant youth ended a long time ago.

> PLAYBOY: What does that mean?

> GATES: That means there were things I did under the age of 25 that I ended
> up not doing subsequently.

> PLAYBOY: One LSD story involved you staring at a table and thinking the
> corner was going to plunge into your eye.

> GATES: [Smiles]

[1]:
[http://beginnersinvest.about.com/od/billgates/l/blbillgatesi...](http://beginnersinvest.about.com/od/billgates/l/blbillgatesint5.htm)

~~~
GuiA
You omitted the last line of that exchange, which I think is the most
interesting:

> GATES: That was on the other side of that boundary. The young mind can deal
> with certain kinds of gooping around that I don't think at this age I could.
> I don't think you're as capable of handling lack of sleep or whatever
> challenges you throw at your body as you get older. However, I never missed
> a day of work.

